# Washington PE work verification



## Tzukumi2011 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello. I have 12 years of experience from 3 companies and am trying to send the work verification forms to my supervisers.

How is the state of Washington in reviewing them? Are they strict and require long and thorough responds?

And I have 2 specific questions :

1. Do they require long and thorough answers to all 8 topics?

2. For item H, I didn't do anything in the first 5 years of experience for energy/environmental aspects. Any adivice on that?

The work verification questions in the application are :


Formulating conclusions and recommendations 

Identifying design and/or project objectives

Identifying possible alternative methods and concepts.

Defining performance specifications and functional requirements

Solving engineering problems

Interacting with professionals from other areas of practice

Effectively communicating recommendations and conclusions

*Demonstrating an understanding and concern for energy/environmental considerations and sustainability of resources*

Thank you and good luck on studying!


----------



## User1 (Nov 24, 2016)

I applied in Washington. Gave like 3-4 sentences for each. No dissertation necessary.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzukumi2011 (Nov 25, 2016)

Dear thejulie, 

Thank you so much for your reply. I feel less stressed, now.


----------



## User1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Tzukumi2011 said:


> Dear thejulie, Thank you so much for your reply. I feel less stressed, now.


No problem! I was stressing too. With 12 years experience I'm sure you'll have no problem!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

